# Does this boat make my butt look big?



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's a peek at a new toy we're working on.
It's a ~33' Belgian donut made in Jan 1966. ~33" tube.
We still have a ton of work to do but hopefully, we'll have it ready for a High water Cataract test run and August Grand launch.

Careful, assumed motor territory ahead.

https://youtu.be/fejVGhkaAns


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Over fifty and still the life of the party.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I like it. Are you going to do anything additional to protect that flex point?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Yessir.

We'll be installing extra chafers in that area and building a roller tube to hide the pinch point. We still need to build the nose board, remove the floor, install burly d-rings, paint, etc...


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

You are showing me my dream! I will have one of those someday.

Let me know when you want to run a motor trip.

Troy


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

"Let me know when you want to run a motor trip"

Absolutely. We generally try to hit Cat around end of May beginning of June. 

We'd love to have another motor rig!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*That's A Beauty!!*

28 to 33 footer's (GI pontoon's) is what I learned to run river with ( Yampa, Gates, Cat, Desolation Gray, West Water ) and is basically all we had, besides huge J rigs. Cut the floors out and used it for patching materal, built wood frames, made our own oars out of Apitong wood, coffin T cargo boxes and four section plywood floors, joined by two steel hinges per section and held up ( suspended) with chains. Anything else after that were just pool toy's. They won't make your butt look big, you will grow a pretty big head though. Nice score, you will enjoy all the cargo room.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

have a 14' cat with a motor can i come too?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, that video brings new meaning to rigging and de-rigging on the ramp. 

"Anyone have a forklift or a small crane I can borrow, I forgot mine and left it at home....."


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

The entire boat would be trailered and the side tubes put on and taken off at the river which takes about 15 20 minutes. Ceiba has a boat very similar to that although you do need some experience in having driven one in the past to rent it.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

azpowell said:


> have a 14' cat with a motor can i come too?


Absofreakinlutely.

If you're balzy/crazy enough to run Cat at high water in a 14er, I'd be honored to run with ya.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

raymo - 

My buddy Greg spins yarns of a mythical time when he rowed 27'ers on the Dolores... commercially... 

Back when you earned every inch of a river trip.

We'd love to put oars on this thing so you can relive the good ole' days... and show us newbies a thing er two.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

brap.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think anything that involves a raft makes one's butt look big.

So y'all will be on and off the ramp in under 15 minutes, right?


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Andy H. said:


> So y'all will be on and off the ramp in under 15 minutes, right?


We'll trailer her for Lee's and Potash launches. We'll do the Egyptian log roll thing at Fisherman's Bridge and Pumhouse...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks John. I was wondering how you'd launch for the Ark. Can't wait to see the photos from Zoom Flume!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

yardsells said:


> raymo -
> 
> My buddy Greg spins yarns of a mythical time when he rowed 27'ers on the Dolores... commercially...
> 
> ...


Would that buddy be Mr. Yager or Mr. Young


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Mr. Yeager.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

yardsells: Great friend, I would of seen Mr. Yeager last month at our Annual 44th. Boatmans Reunion in Glenwood Springs last mounth but I did not make it, next year hopefully. I actually started river running with AB about 3 years before I met Mr. Yeager at RMRE. I Love your new boat, you're going to have a blast with it.


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

I imagine this is a bit like pulling up to a Nascar event with Grave Digger. Kayakers will be terrified of your floating undercut.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Any interested: ten sets of 33' donuts (w/single tube insert- 24'?) available in SLC. 1962-66 NATO issue, complete w/repair kit containing wooden dowels for gunshot wounds... military valves (metal), most have original talc from factory packaging. 
PM if interested. (not you, Troy - text). 32" diameter? Owner is old, cranky, difficult - but increasingly appreciative of impending mortality...


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

bystander said:


> Kayakers will be terrified of your floating undercut.


I prefer bouncy house-o-fun.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh Man....I wish I weren't broke. Perhaps some work trade?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*yardsells::thought you might enjoy this picture*

From our RMRE day's. Normal maintenance between trips.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Sweet old pic and love the old cars! When I started doing my first trips with Hatch on the Grand in the mid-late 90's they were still running some of the old cotton bladder doughnuts leftover from WWII and Korea and patching those required some serious skills with both sewing and patching. Saw one blow a front chamber sitting on the beach while making lunch once.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

raymo: 
I love this pic for a couple reasons.
1. You have what looks like a stack of big boats, and 2. You're busting out repairs on these monsters in a residential neighborhood! I love it.

I'm ready to party with you buddy.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

yardsells said:


> raymo:
> I love this pic for a couple reasons.
> 1. You have what looks like a stack of big boats, and 2. You're busting out repairs on these monsters in a residential neighborhood! I love it.
> 
> I'm ready to party with you buddy.


Yes, we had to get creative in our office locations. We would deflate them, roll and load them into trailers, get them to the river and inflate, rig and load them, three to six at a time. Like a walk in the park. I would love to party with you, but a few years back I had a heart attack at one of my x-wives house. Had to retire from my last profession after 27 years, to many South America, West Indies trips I guess. I have slowed down quite a bit. Tell Greg I said hi.


----------

